# A comfortable bed.



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

just wondering what people thought.. Our mhome has pull out slatted bed sections, and a single padded loose panel that we have used in various places - I assume it's to go over the centre?
I'm thinking of making 3 ply padded sections to create a full flat surface for the cushions and mattress topper, which I should be more comfortable?
There are vent slots in the fixed section so I assume I need to replicate in the new ply panels.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm correctly visualising what you're describing but my feeling would be that a ply base (even with breathing holes) is likely to cause more condensation than a slatted base. That's been my experience in the past.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours are slatted

With spring mattresses 

A bit firm
So memory foam topping
A really comfortable sleep

Mind you we sleep on a deep memory foam mattress at home 

For us brilliant

Aldra


----------



## johnk854 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank jww I didn't think of that - just to clarify - we have benches either side of the area. There are pull out slatted sections under each bench that we pull out, they meet in the centre forming the base of the bed. We have a loose board that at the moment, which we put over the joint..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Any photos ??

Aldra


----------

